# DNA testing - thoughts??



## REC (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi there. Has anyone done the canine DNA testing that is now available (much like 23 And Me or Ancestry)? Or considered doing it?? While I don’t need a test to give me breed information, knowing some medical information specific to my dog like food sensitivities etc may be helpful. Not sure what other things the testing reveals but curious if anyone has done it. TIA!


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

I would consider this DNA testing only if I had a mixed breed dog and would really try to get to the bottom of its mix. Otherwise what the point? 


Do you have a specific reason for doing that?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Interestingly just chatted with someone about the same topic related to humans and got the same recommendation (23 and me specifically), so would be interested myself if anyone has done it it either for humans or animals. 
My specific interest has been preventative health care related without invasive yearly testings.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't think the specificity for animals is the same as it is for humans, so other than confirm of breed there wouldn't be much use. 

I did the Ancestry.com test and it provided absolutely nothing I didn't already know about my lineage, the ads on TV about all the specifics..like the actual town your family was from...proved to be false for me, anyways. I did get a lot of e mails from people "Probably" 3rd or 4th cousins, but unless there's no folk lore about your family, there's not much these tests provide.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

Now that I think about it, there is new approach in my neck of woods at least, that the dog DNA is being used for investigating not scooped doggy doo in strata's and condo's properties. Dog owners are being forced to register the dog with their DNA, and if a deposit found is being linked to that dog, they are being fined.


----------

